# Time to change the Letters no more SH on to an MH!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! So far, so fast! Pictures????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's simply fantastic! Hugest congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Piper MH, has a nice ring to it. Congrats.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Major Congrats


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wowza congrats!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is amazing!!! Way to go Piper!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

yay hooray!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job to both of you. Huge Congrats!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

John,
Stopped by Pepper's after training today to watch a friend run in Master. I get there in time to see water and watch a Golden come to the line I don't know. The marks go off and I hear the handler say Piper. Checked the running order and sure enough it's your girl. Her tail was wagging the whole time.


----------

